# One of the many quilts I have made



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I love to quilt and this is one of my favorites. I am a traditional quilter.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Magnificent.


----------



## tayloriv (Aug 10, 2013)

It is beautiful! I don't quilt, but love them. You do gorgeous work!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I love it! It looks like a great quilt pattern to use up left overs too. Very nice!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

That is truly a work of art------beautifully done. Congrats 
By traditional does that mean it is all sewed by hand?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Just gorgeous, love all the colors.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

QuiltnQueen I am. Quite quilter too and I am a always impressed with one who will take on all those little triangle s and there accompanying points! Congratulations it's beautiful.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just LOVE this quilt!! Stunning!!! Every point is perfect and all the fabulous colors are gorgeous!!!! Exquisitely made!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous work. :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! I don't know how you quilters do it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks wonderful!

Well done!


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quiltnqueen, your quilt takes my breath away! Absolutely beautiful and the colors are gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A lovely, lovely quilt....lots of work has gone into this one...well done.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Superb &#128077;


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is so pretty!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome quilt. Beautiful work.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Magnificent!!!!!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Lovely colors.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful quilt


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh wow, that is AWSOME. You are so clever.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

So beautiful. Love the bright colors and admire your dedication to putting together so many pieces. Amazing!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Very nice.Love the color works.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Hats off to you!


----------



## juacou (Nov 17, 2011)

Your 1/2 square triangles are perfectly crisp. Wonderfully done. I'm sure this quilt pattern will inspire other quilters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilt. I love the bright colors and pattern. I am also a traditional quilter. I do try to get "out of my box" every once in a while, but always go back to those lovely and timeless traditional patterns. Congratulations on a wonderful quilt!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it. I have started this block and have about 6 made so far. I was unable to sew for nearly a year and finally am able to do so again after much surgery and healing. I am inspired to get back to this project ASAP. Wonderful job.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Very colorful, will go with anything! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow!!! Is that a whole lot of half-square triangles. MARVELOUS!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Looks beautiful.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful quilt. I love the colors. I also quilt and just like WIP with knitting I have several WIP quilts.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

quiltnqueen said:


> I love to quilt and this is one of my favorites. I am a traditional quilter.


Beautiful. One of my favorite designs for quilting. Works up fast.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunning quilt - love the border.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

You have a wonderful eye for color. And your points all match perfectly. I really like this.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Your points are perfect, well done and very beautiful.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous work. It must be even more beautiful in person!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I love to quilt and this is one of my favorites. I am a traditional quilter.


Beautiful!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful! I also love to quilt


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Your quilt is heirloom quality!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, you are obviously an expert quilter


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is gorgeous...


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> That is truly a work of art------beautifully done. Congrats
> By traditional does that mean it is all sewed by hand?


No, it is the style of quilting. I like to make traditional style quilts vs. modern style quilts or art quilts.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for all of the lovely comments about my quilt. I so appreciate it. I do love to quilt and knit!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredible, what a beautiful quilt


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful quilt. I love how you arranged all the colours.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh man! That is gorgeous!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful!


----------

